# Which Finish?



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm making a natural oak fork catty and wondering what finish to use. I will sand it down with hi grit wet and dry then I want a gloss finish. I know Gamekeeper Catapults puts on a polyurethane coat and would like to do this. Whats the best stuff? A quick ebay search shows there is a lot of the stuff. Should I get a tin to brush on or is the spray better?

Cheers, Wally.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Minwax polyurethane gloss spray . Leaves the best finish .


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks i'll look it up.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

thanks I was just looking for that


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

it will be better to use thin coats lightly sanding with fine sandpaper between each coat :wave:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23574-finishing-top-coat/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39215-oil-finish-comparison/


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I prefer Formby's Tung Oil. Very easy - just wipe on, wait 24 hours and add another coat. I usually do 7 to 10 coats. Use fine steel wool between coats.

It comes in low gloss or high gloss. It's kind of expensive at about $10.00 for 16 ounces but that will finish several slingshots.

The thing I like about tung oil is that even with a high gloss finish the slingshot does not feel slippery.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

For a smooth finish , and less waiting time pick up a spray can of clear coat lacquer spray , it leaves a more gripable surface than regular poly spray or brush on, I use all kinds of finishes , but this is best let for beginners , I love it cause I can finish my clear coat in one day , after I have already applied blo or a type of stain.
Spray a base coat, thin coat, if it's on solid hardwood, even thinner coat. Sand lightly with 500 grit, take your time , make sure to sand in the direction of the grain, I use a little water on this coat while I sand, helps bring out the grain and cuts down on dust , it also can clog your paper quick so act accordingly, lightly wipe it down with a little mineral spirits , let it dry, spray another coat, let dry, look for imperfections in the finish , at this point, you can either leave it, or lightly sand , you want to even the surface while knocking some of the shine off the surface , you should use anything between 600 and 1200 grit , after this it should be really nice , the truck is to keep the spray can moving , and spray a very light coat, let dry 
If you are still looking for more gloss (which at this point , I stop) then you can repeat and use fine sandpaper or steel wool between coats , hope this helps someone
Keep in mind if your using linseed oil , you must wait at least 48 hours or more depending on the wood to apply a gloss finish, some stains as well, follow directions on the back of the cans


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> For a smooth finish , and less waiting time pick up a spray can of clear coat lacquer spray , it leaves a more gripable surface than regular poly spray or brush on, I use all kinds of finishes , but this is best let for beginners , I love it cause I can finish my clear coat in one day , after I have already applied blo or a type of stain.
> Spray a base coat, thin coat, if it's on solid hardwood, even thinner coat. Sand lightly with 500 grit, take your time , make sure to sand in the direction of the grain, I use a little water on this coat while I sand, helps bring out the grain and cuts down on dust , it also can clog your paper quick so act accordingly, lightly wipe it down with a little mineral spirits , let it dry, spray another coat, let dry, look for imperfections in the finish , at this point, you can either leave it, or lightly sand , you want to even the surface while knocking some of the shine off the surface , you should use anything between 600 and 1200 grit , after this it should be really nice , the truck is to keep the spray can moving , and spray a very light coat, let dry
> If you are still looking for more gloss (which at this point , I stop) then you can repeat and use fine sandpaper or steel wool between coats , hope this helps someone
> Keep in mind if your using linseed oil , you must wait at least 48 hours or more depending on the wood to apply a gloss finish, some stains as well, follow directions on the back of the cans


Thanks for your reply


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

No problem, glad it helped, this is how I do mine after I use blo, or some type of stain


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> No problem, glad it helped, this is how I do mine after I use blo, or some type of stain


Everytime I come across a comment from you
I jump because I think I'm about to get pegged in the head by your little girl!
Showed your profile pic to my wife.
We've got three kids: 2 3 and 4 years old!
So much easier to make em then to raise em


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree, lot of work , but worth it for sure, just had another girl a few weeks ago


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> I agree, lot of work , but worth it for sure, just had another girl a few weeks ago


Oh yeah for sure! Ya gotta take take the good with the bad our three kids are so close together that anytime one hits a stage you know you'll be going through that stage for three years. Like terrible twos in our third and last year of it lol
And congrats on the new baby!!! 
Two girls then? 
Mine r 2 girl 3 girl and 4 boy


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Actually 3 now, 9 ,5,and 1 month , plus a 6 yr old boy, I know exactly what you mean bud , mine are close in age , and are real tight as well, refusing to snitch each other out just like me and my bros


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> Actually 3 now, 9 ,5,and 1 month , plus a 6 yr old boy, I know exactly what you mean bud , mine are close in age , and are real tight as well, refusing to snitch each other out just like me and my bros


Oh dang! 4 kids. I wanted 7 my wife wanted 2 after the third one came she called the doc herself and got my manhood removed:-(


----------



## Bali-Flipper32 (Aug 13, 2014)

I put several coats of Provincial colored stain, and I will soon add a wipe on poly coat to my most recent oak bean-shooter.

Before. 


After.


----------

